# JDRF servey for T1 kids



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2013)

JDRF are doing a servey for parents of school age T1 kids. (Was one once ) Go on get it filled in it might make things better in schools !

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/JDRF-school-survey?dm_i=4UH,1RNLI,7LOST6,6DA7I,1


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 24, 2013)

Just giving this a push !


----------



## delb t (Sep 24, 2013)

Was going to see if H would do this- but it says the survey is closed


----------

